# 2 acres, Southern Indiana



## DandeeRose (Mar 15, 2013)

After searching across the country more than 4 yrs, we finally found our farm! 

Considering selling our house in Southern Indiana, Pike Co, on 2 acres. We have made a very nice garden after amending the soil 5 years, it is rich and healthy! We grow a 3 season garden easily, and, if winter cooperates some things last until spring. We just harvested the last of our fall carrots! Most of the property is woods, plenty of maples to tap for syrup. Very few neighbors. We are 45 min from Evansville, IN, 1hr 15 min from Louisville, KY, 25 min from Jasper, IN, 45 min from Owensboro, KY. Indiana is a homeschool friendly state, so I can't tell you about Pike Co schools. Believe it or not, some of the best hunting is in our own back yard! 

The house is an Aframe, 3 floors, walkout basement. We are quite comfortable with our family of five as far as space. 3 bedrooms, 2 bathroom. Large open room in basement, Loft mini library, combined dining and living (large and open), kitchen. My husband began an additional room to be underground as cellar, vault, etc... The roof needs poured still. There is a shed for storing firewood, tools, a few bales of hay, whatever you need. We kept goats nicely before, They love the woods! We also raise rabbits ad chickens. So you could easily raise plenty of meat and veggies! Fenced in front yard and pretty large chicken pen with coop. Newer furnace and ac, wood burner in basement as well. Roof on house is newer, kitchen was updated 3 years ago. It needs some cosmetic work, as we have had young boys who were hard headed :nono:. 

This would be perfect for someone to fix up the way they wanted. Let me know if you'd like more information.

asking $55,000


----------

